# Troy-bilt Snow Squall 2100 not motivated



## Ran440 (Apr 5, 2014)

I work on many different blowers but this one is acting weird. This machine runs good, has new paddles and a new scrapper blade. The problem I am having is it is not pulling itself along like most single stage do when the paddles make contact with the driveway surface. I'm sure it would do a lot better if the scraper was nylon as opposed to the black plastic material, but even when I raise up quite a bit on the handle it still doesn't pull itself along.
My little Toro Powerlite puts this thing to shame. Just not as wide.
Any thoughts


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Ran,


----------



## Ran440 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup it has slots. Did just as you described. Slid it back all the way knowing I can move it forward as it wears.


----------



## Ran440 (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I looked at the snowblower again today and nothing really stood out. Still feels like the scraper bar is really dragging. Looking at the new aftermarket paddles, I'm thinking they may not be as wide as factory and maybe the new aftermarket scraper bar is factory specs. So just for fun I decided to put a half worn scraper bar back on.
Results: It actually seamed to work a little better. I still think the manufacturer should have used a nylon scraper bar like the Toro Powerlite. They just slide much smoother. 
On a side note I sure am glade we have gotten a bunch of snow this year. Had a complete sell out of snowblowers that I had to sit on all summer Yeah!


----------

